# eGo One



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Nice looking Ninja Vape with the 1100mAh small one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

What got me excited is when Todd said it knocks the spots off the Atlantis and Sub Tank flavour wise!


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> What got me excited is when Todd said it knocks the spots off the Atlantis and Sub Tank flavour wise!



Wow @Rob Fisher , now it has my attention  

So much to explore, this journey hasnt even started - LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher , now it has my attention
> 
> So much to explore, this journey hasnt even started - LOL



No argument there! I ordered an eGo One from @Stephen Rowley right away! 

And a Sigelei 150W from the US.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/1/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher , now it has my attention
> 
> So much to explore, this journey hasnt even started - LOL


Only realising that now @Silver  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Only realising that now @Silver
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Yip, thanks to @Rob Fisher's post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

Pauly Meatballs on the eGo ONE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher 
Looks good and i love these slideshows. So concise

I like how compact and sleek this device is

Not much description about the vape itself other than that it is good
I wonder if wide open, its like the Atlantis?

Also wonder if its geared more toward mouth to lung or lung hits. And if the lung hits are tightish like the Lemo or wide open like the Atlantis. 

Maybe its somewhere inbetween


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

Silver said:


> Also wonder if its geared more toward mouth to lung or lung hits. And if the lung hits are tightish like the Lemo or wide open like the Atlantis.
> 
> Maybe its somewhere inbetween



Will let you know when mine arrives!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/1/15)

Todd's take

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (25/1/15)

nice find @Rob Fisher .

cant wait to hear your views on it once it arrives

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/1/15)

I'm sure you will enjoy it Rob. It's an awesome little stealth machine


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy it Rob. It's an awesome little stealth machine



I wish I had known you were bringing them in...ordered one from JHB and will only be here next week sometime.


----------

